
Ask HN: What are good alternatives to Postman? - jareds
What are good alternatives to Postman that allow you to easily write API tests to be run as part of integration testing? Postman doesn&#x27;t appear to be putting any effort into accessibility which is an issue for me as a blind developer. Before the team I work on builds up a large sweet of Postman tests I&#x27;d like to see if there are any alternatives that will still allow us to create and run API tests against REST endpoints with out having to write code for each test.
See following issue for comments on lack of accessibility in Postman and there lack of a response.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;postmanlabs&#x2F;postman-app-support&#x2F;issues&#x2F;3121
======
e1g
I am happy with [https://insomnia.rest](https://insomnia.rest) \- don’t know
whether it’s accessible, but the developer is very responsive so it’s worth
asking.

If you are primarily interested in testing, perhaps
[https://www.cypress.io](https://www.cypress.io) could help

